# 22 Foot Snake in Kempsey, NSW



## markannab (Jan 2, 2014)

22 feet long, eh? Even a snake catcher gets caught up in the exaggerations.

Snake released | Northern Star


----------



## RoryBreaker (Jan 2, 2014)

Before forums existed, there was a thing called yahoo groups. On a particular group called "australianherps" there were a series of pictures posted from a bloke down kempsey way. I think the catcher is referring to that particular snake.

That snake was extremely large and it did create similar discussion back then.


----------



## Wild~Touch (Jan 2, 2014)

RoryBreaker said:


> Before forums existed, there was a thing called yahoo groups. On a particular group called "australianherps" there were a series of pictures posted from a bloke down kempsey way. I think the catcher is referring to that particular snake.
> 
> That snake was extremely large and it did create similar discussion back then.




I remember that one it was captioned "huge intergrade" 

I have pics somewhere in computerland...if I can find them I will post them up


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jan 2, 2014)

RoryBreaker said:


> Before forums existed, there was a thing called yahoo groups. On a particular group called "australianherps" there were a series of pictures posted from a bloke down kempsey way. I think the catcher is referring to that particular snake.
> 
> That snake was extremely large and it did create similar discussion back then.



In 2002 there was an 11ft+ Intergrade caught out the back of Kempsey. It weighed 22kg. That's probably the snake being referred to here. I saw it when it was brought to the North Coast Herp Group meeting, then held in a building at the PM airport. I believe it was the heaviest Carpet on record at the time. 22 feet or over 6m is ridiculous! I understand it was released where it was found (although that's what we were told, the fanatic who had it at the time was very reluctant to let it go).

Jamie


----------



## Wild~Touch (Jan 2, 2014)

Huge intergrade


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jan 2, 2014)

That's the one, with Mick Toohey (L) & Greg Hollis.

Jamie


----------



## RoryBreaker (Jan 2, 2014)

Wild~Touch said:


> Huge intergrade



Yeah, thats the one. I kept the picture as well, but it vanished on a hard drive 4 computers ago. Thanks for posting that up Sandee.


----------



## Wild~Touch (Jan 2, 2014)

No dramas Rory 

There's more pics but seeing as they are not mine and I posted without the permission of the parties involved - that will have to do for now


----------



## markannab (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks for the pic. Maybe the 22kg was mistakenly read or remembered as 22 feet.


----------



## hayden123113 (Jan 2, 2014)

Wild~Touch said:


> Huge intergrade


 bloody hell that thing could be part scrubby being that big.


----------



## bigguy (Jan 2, 2014)

Heres a few more pics of that giant intergrade


----------



## Ellannn (Jan 7, 2014)

I just can't get over how chunky it's head is!


----------



## kwarl (Jan 7, 2014)

It was just over 11feet long.l have the article in a magazine.

Kwarl


----------

